# Can't I be a Groupie?



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

Posters/photos, t-shirts, etc., abound for pop stars and movie stars, why not "classical" musical artists? I would have no problem publicly showing I am a groupie for various classical performers. Especially since many if not most of these classical stars, I will never have the pleasure of seeing in person, due to my geographic location. Unless, there is a website where I can order groupie stuff?

Thanks..


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Fan66 said:


> Posters/photos, t-shirts, etc., abound for pop stars and movie stars, why not "classical" musical artists? I would have no problem publicly showing I am a groupie for various classical performers. Especially since many if not most of these classical stars, I will never have the pleasure of seeing in person, due to my geographic location. Unless, there is a website where I can order groupie stuff?
> 
> Thanks..


Unfortunately, I don't know of any such websites. However, there are websites which allow you to order your own personalized items, such as cups and T-shirts featuring any photos that you wish. I highly recommend Cafepress for the type of project that you have in mind: http://www.cafepress.com/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I made my own with sharpies and white undershirts! But it would be cool to have professional ones, certainly!


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

When I was hanging around in Salzburg way back when, there were posters of Karajan, Bohm, and all the latest operatic singers in most public underpasses, rail station, and sidewalk kiosks. But then Salzburg was (and is) a groupie city for classical music. 

It just takes one to start a trend!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I made my own with sharpies and white undershirts! But it would be cool to have professional ones, certainly!


Post some photographs!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fan66 said:


> Posters/photos, t-shirts, etc., abound for pop stars and movie stars, why not "classical" musical artists? I would have no problem publicly showing I am a groupie for various classical performers. Especially since many if not most of these classical stars, I will never have the pleasure of seeing in person, due to my geographic location. Unless, there is a website where I can order groupie stuff?
> 
> Thanks..


Order a plain T shirt and let some pro scan a picture from your favourite on it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't do any of this. Take a few steps back and rethink. Is fandom where you want to spent your life?


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

I am not suggesting one becomes some sort of obsessive fan, but, why not make a statement that you are a fan of a particular artist? I am also not saying buy tons of souvenirs in order to construct a make-shift shrine or something, but, a t-shirt would be nice. Everyone else under the sun is making a statement, why not classical fans?


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

There was a company that specialized in "intelligent" t-shirts and sweatshirts, but it has probably gone the way of all things. On the other hand, just searching on the internet shows that you can get all sorts of things with pictures of the heavy-hitters (Beethoven, Mozart, Bach, etc.) and many options with quotes or selections of the score. These seem primarily to be available through zazzle and cafepress. (Options represent varying degrees of respect or irreverence. There is something to offend everyone!)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Post some photographs!


I just recall making two, writing with Black Sharpie on two separate white T-shirts the names Chopin and on the other, Debussy. Nothing fancy, but I don't have them anymore. I'll have to make new ones!


----------



## Fan66 (Jan 22, 2017)

I mean, there should be some company that is licensed to print up T-shirts with classical performers pictures/names. Why not? The classical performer would of course gain financially, and, would get free advertising.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I once very nearly bought a So Percussion tote bag.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

There are tons of classical composer and musician t-shirts, and other paraphernalia, available!

Cafepress.com and zazzle.com are just 2 sites that carry some of this stuff, but there are more, including ebay.

Just google your favorite composer's name and the word t-shirt, posters, mouse pads and/or coffee mugs, and there will almost assuredly be something available.

Here are just a few examples that a quick search found:


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Why is this a thread??

Is their supposed to be something wrong about showing your passion for a composer or performer?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I once had a tee shirt with Sarasota Music Festival emblazoned on the front.

I might as well have had TRUMP on it-the disapproving stares were palpable.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I just recall making two, writing with Black Sharpie on two separate white T-shirts the names Chopin and on the other, Debussy. Nothing fancy, but I don't have them anymore. I'll have to make new ones!


No bother, unless you really want to. A quick Google search shows that a lot of folks got the Sharpie idea for making T shirts. Here is an example:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Fan66 said:


> I am not suggesting one becomes some sort of obsessive fan, but, why not make a statement that you are a fan of a particular artist? I am also not saying buy tons of souvenirs in order to construct a make-shift shrine or something, but, a t-shirt would be nice. Everyone else under the sun is making a statement, why not classical fans?


Do what you like of course but I'm sure your mother told you that everyone else jumping into a ditch is no valid reason to jump in there yourself. Also it's not everyone, it's just the ones you see. And you enforce the economy of parafernalia parasites that are only in it for the money. Be in it for the music!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Get this t-shirt into your life now...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Get this t-shirt into your life now...


A clandestine shirt. Nobody will know who that is. Complete anonymity!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Get this t-shirt into your life now...


Other "brands" are available.


----------



## lehnert (Apr 12, 2016)

I own a t-shirt with Mahler's face on it. Obvoiusly, most people I meet have no idea who that was. I bought it online from a website called Zazzle.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lehnert said:


> I own a t-shirt with Mahler's face on it. Obvoiusly, most people I meet have no idea who that was. I bought it online from a website called Zazzle.


That's a good place for O.P. plenty of choices.


----------

